

How can hosting companies thrive with such terrible support? - francispelland
http://pelland.me/2013/11/18/why-lunarpages-is-no-longer-my-hosting-provider/

======
francispelland
I'll be posting some more tomorrow. But I was shocked to find out how
Lunarpages does not hash their passwords.

But for now, how on earth do these companies manage to stay up with such poor
support. Or am I really that much of an outlier?

